# Moving from UK to Italy how easy is it?



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am currently planning a trip to Canada for 6months as i have a temporary visa. I would like to look at a plan B just in case i decide that Canada is not for me and i have always loved Italy.
Being a UK citizen i have an idea that i can just move over there and get a job without needing a visa is this correct? 
I would also like to know do employers in Italy require you to have a certain level of competency of their language or can you learn when there?
How easy is it really and what are the downfalls?
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Legally, you have the right to move to Italy as an EU national and to work in any job where they will have you. Practically speaking, you may find it very difficult to get a job unless you have a reasonable command of the local language.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Depends on the job. Unless it's a tourist facing job you'll need solid Italian. I guess very low level labour jobs can be had with out a solid command of the language.

You can pick up and move at any time. To register for residency you'll either need a job or a high enough personal income to qualify. I think the current standard is about 6K Euros. With residency you can register for government health care and all the other benefits. Without residence you'll have to get your own health care and pay higher utilities.


----------

